# In Illustrator plaziertes PS Bild mit Illustrator Formen zerschneiden



## LemmiLemming (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

möchte für eine Pin Sammlerin ein Pin Puzzel herstellen.

Dafür möchte ich ein in Illustrator platziertes Bild mit Illustrator Formen (Vierecke, Kreise usw = Pin's) zerschneiden.

1) Ich plaziere das PS Bild
2) füge eine Form über das platzierte Bild
3) möchte Bildausschnitt in die Form bringen um diese dann separat zu bearbeiten
4) nur wie 


Vielen Dank Euch

: )

Lemmi


----------



## Master T (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wenn Du ein Form über ein Bild gelegt hast, markierst du einfach beides, dann rechte Maustaste und "Schnittmaske erstellen".

Hoffe das war was du suchtest.


----------



## LemmiLemming (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo MasterT,

werde es heute sofort ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank

: )) Lemmi


----------

